# Anvil Stand



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2017)

I recently picked up an anvil, about 80 pounds. Great manly thing to have around, but I am wondering what type of stand I can put it on. Also, anyone know what height the top of the anvil should be? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2017)

There is a shop that I go to for work all the time. They have this huge old anvil that has been there forever! It's on a pedestal made of wood timbers all bolted together with what looks like all thread rod. It has metal strapping or flat bar stock criss crossed over the feet of the anvil holding it in place on the timbers. It looks really cool and it has lasted for many decades. I have to go there on Monday, I'll get some pics for ya.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Big stump works best, with steel straps across the feet as @woodtickgreg mentioned.

Height of anvil? How tall are you?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2017)

Brink said:


> Big stump works best, with steel straps across the feet as @woodtickgreg mentioned.
> 
> Height of anvil? How tall are you?


5'10"


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 29, 2017)

I found that the right height for comfort seemed to be if you brought your arm down like you were swinging a hammer, at what height is the hammer and hammer face parallel to the ground? Maybe an inch or so lower than that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Try searching You Tube, lots of info there Chuck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 29, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I found that the right height for comfort seemed to be if you brought your arm down like you were swinging a hammer, at what height is the hammer and hammer face parallel to the ground? Maybe an inch or so lower than that.



As best I remember most times I've seen and worked around an anvil they were just above knee high. As Colin said, the hammer face should be just below level at full throw.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Try searching You Tube, lots of info there Chuck.


That's your job Rocky....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Try searching You Tube, lots of info there Chuck.


Thought I would start with the panel of WB experts... Chuck


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 29, 2017)

Hold the hammer parallel with your arm down your side with slight bend in the elbow. Measure from the face of the hammer to the floor and that should be close to the height you need. I have mine on a couple of 8x8s cut to the right height end grain up, bolted together with all thread. If it is a real loud ringer you can stick a magnet to the bottom of the horn to quiet it down. You can fill a heavy box with packed sand then place a metal plate on the sand to mount the anvil on. There is quite a number of ways to mount your anvil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> That's your job Rocky....



Well I did, and I was gonna bring the video back here to explain it, and then I found the one about Common Misconceptions About Setting Up Your Anvil, and that one had some very good points to. Then there were wood stands, and metal stands, and stands with tool holders, and 3 other videos on setting up your anvil, and I figured rather than bring the whole page back here, it was just easier to send Chuck there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Well I did, and I was gonna bring the video back here to explain it, and then I found the one about Common Misconceptions About Setting Up Your Anvil, and that one had some very good points to. Then there were wood stands, and metal stands, and stands with tool holders, and 3 other videos on setting up your anvil, and I figured rather than bring the whole page back here, it was just easier to send Chuck there.



Put yourself down for a raise. You deserve it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2017)

I remembered to get the pics today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (May 2, 2017)

That one looks like it's been around awhile!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That one looks like it's been around awhile!


It has, this shop is like taking a step back in time. My point was do it like there's and it will be around awhile. It's the same shop that I made a video of the power hacksaw from. They have a massive power hammer that I am just dying to see run. They had a bigger one but they sold it, but the one that is still there is very cool.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I found that the right height for comfort seemed to be if you brought your arm down like you were swinging a hammer, at what height is the hammer and hammer face parallel to the ground? Maybe an inch or so lower than that.


Holly Cow! you mean my anvil should be 4' off the ground! I will have to find a stump that flairs out pretty good at the bottom so it isn't tipsy. 
I always get a back ache when I used my Grandfathers anvil and now I know why.


----------



## CWS (Aug 10, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It has, this shop is like taking a step back in time. My point was do it like there's and it will be around awhile. It's the same shop that I made a video of the power hacksaw from. They have a massive power hammer that I am just dying to see run. They had a bigger one but they sold it, but the one that is still there is very cool.


You seem to be having way to much fun with this new job. That's great! Enjoy seeing all the neat pictures.


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 10, 2017)

What is the nut grabber looking thing? It does not look like a shear?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2017)

9


CWS said:


> You seem to be having way to much fun with this new job. That's great! Enjoy seeing all the neat pictures.


These are pics from the old job. The new job takes me to a lot of machine shops.



NeilYeag said:


> What is the nut grabber looking thing? It does not look like a shear?


It is a very old shear Neil.


----------

